# Misa's obsessive compulsive disorder.. ~M*A*C~ (pic heavy!)



## MisaMayah (Oct 31, 2007)

Updated 4th Dec '07...
My collection has changed and grown in a month!! OMG

Here goes:





All my MAC glosses

Breakdown:




Heat lacquer, pink lemonade, orange descence, ola mango, fashion pack, silly girl, underage, prrr, show coral, perfectly pink.





Red romp, venetian, flashmode, heartfelt pink, pink poodle, pinkarat, cultured, morning glory, pink meringue, flusterose.





Sinnamon, nymphette, young spark, beaux, love nectar, bare truth, enchantress, illicit, cute yet sexy, viva glam VI





All woman, viva glam V, molto bene, poetique, first bloom, metalphysical, c-thru, majestic, instant gold, oyster girl

Lipgelees & Tendertones:




Slicked pink, dewy jube, goldensoft, mega, lilacrush, jellybabe
Take a hint, purring, shush!, hush hush

Lipsticks:




Back row: Eager, skew, curtsy, see sheer, charm factor, cosmo
Middle row: Masque, viva glam V, mocha, barely lit, fast lane
Front row: Pink cabana, ramblin rose, soft lust, mellow flame

Self-made lip palettes:




Left palette-Pinks & Reds
1st column: Fresh Moroccan, bombshell, out to shock, fun fun, lovelorn, snob, creme de la femme
2nd column: New york apple, sweetie, pink nouveau, vivacious, syrup, angel, plum-like
3rd column: Dubonnet, pomposity, overrich, lustering, politely pink, pervette, pink maribu

Right palette: Nudes
1st column: Craving, viva glam II, underplay, freckletone, midimauve, hug me, high tea
2nd column: plumful, sandy b, half n half, hue, twig, fresh brew, fleshpot
3rd column: Spice it up!, frenzy, peachstock, cherish, faux, honeylove, myth

Lip pencils:




Defined, naked rose, subculture, oak, stripdown, dervish, pink edge, neutralzone

Blushers:




Back row: Fleurry, pinch me, sweet as cocoa, dame, coygirl
2nd row: Otherworldly, sunbasque, sincere, peachykeen
3rd row: Ablaze, harmony, fleur power, format, ambering rose
Front row: Devil, pink swoon, fever, b-jeweled (sheer shimmer powder), smile

Blush palette:




Gingerly, Sunbasque, Style
Dollymix, Frankly scarlet, Deep pink

MSFs:




Metal rock, glissade, shimpagne, shooting star
Gold spill, northern light
Global glow, petticoat, new vegas, porcelain pink

Natural MSFs:




Dark, medium dark, deep dark

Studio fix powders & moisturecover concealers:





Other face stuff:




Golden bronze and silver dusk loose iridescent powders, Good as Gold pearlizer pigment

OK..promise I will label these when I get more time!!
Eye palettes:

























MES:




Lovestone, by jupiter, mercurial
Ether, tectonic
Engaging, family silver

Full size pigments:




Dazzleray, gold stroke, cocomotion, gold mode, gold

Pigment samples:





Fluidlines:




Frostlite, dipdown, blacktrack, brassy, silverstroke

Eyeliners/brow pencils:




Smolder, Feline, Engraved, Brownborder, Lingering, Lingering (back up), Spiked
And my HG graphblack has gone walkies somewhere!!

MAC lashes:





Non-MAC make up:
Bobbi Brown




Gold, peony, brownie, sandstone and pink shimmer bricks, Gunmetal eyeshadow, Bronze shimmer gel liner

Smashbox:




Beyond beauty lipstick palette & lipgloss set, Pixel lipgloss, pout lipgloss
Lip palette No.2, Soft lights Smashing Luminance and Toki Doki (with brush), Heat lip balm, Simmer lip balm 

Nars:




Casino bronzer, Gold rush pressed shimmer powder, Caraibe lip lacquer and Turkish delight lipgloss

Urban Decay:




Eyeshadows, glitter eyeliners and 24/7 glide on eyepencils

Nouba:




Earth powder, glitter eyeshadow and gold liner

Barry M:




Dazzle dusts and fine glitters (like MAC pigments =)*)

Stila:




Lipglazes: Strawberry, watermelon, fruit punch, apricot, praline

POP beauty lip products:





More misc stuff:




Including my lovely Aishwarya Rai lipstick =)

My traincase:





Updated 04/01/08!
My Brushes(I'm so sorry some of them are staright from my make-up bag so they look a bit mucky!)




174, 150, 129, 187, 194, 190 and 182 at the top





227, 129se, 213se, 208, 266, 224, 217, 239, 219





Body shop powder brush, Ruby & Millie Cheek brush, R&M flat eyeliner brush, Benefit Fan brush, Jodie Kidd eyeshadow duo, 
JK smudge/eyeliner duo, Pout angle brush, Pout smudge brush


----------



## duch3ss25 (Oct 31, 2007)

*Re: My "Oh so that's why i'm broke" make-up collection...*

what a great idea with the lipsticks, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks! love your collection especially the blushes


----------



## n_c (Oct 31, 2007)

*Re: My "Oh so that's why i'm broke" make-up collection...*

nice collection...i love the lipstick palette.


----------



## jilliandanica (Oct 31, 2007)

*Re: My "Oh so that's why i'm broke" make-up collection...*

great stuffies girl!


----------



## COBI (Oct 31, 2007)

*Re: My "Oh so that's why i'm broke" make-up collection...*

Great collection.  What brand is your case? TIA


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Oct 31, 2007)

*Re: My "Oh so that's why i'm broke" make-up collection...*

does melting the lipsticks into the palettes affect their pigmentation, wearability or texture at all? 

great collection!


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 31, 2007)

*Re: My "Oh so that's why i'm broke" make-up collection...*

Beautiful color choices! Awesome collection. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## M.A.C.tastic (Oct 31, 2007)

*Re: My "Oh so that's why i'm broke" make-up collection...*

omg you MUST do a tut on making those lippie palettes, i am a mua and am forever trying to figure it out.  plus where did you find the container?  please please please do a tut or at least tell me.....great stuff!!!


----------



## MisaMayah (Oct 31, 2007)

*Re: My "Oh so that's why i'm broke" make-up collection...*

Aaaawww thank you so much luvlies!!!

You know what I looked at my case and there isnt any name brand on it!? It was a gift so i'm sorry, i dont know!

And nope, so far I've tested my lipsticks and they're just the same as they were. I was afraid of that too. I add a tiny amount of vaseline when I melt them too just incase it gets dry.

I purchased the palettes off Ebay because I couldnt find a suitable one in the craft stores for cheap. They did have these tacky plasticky paints in them and it took me forever to get rid of it with a lot of hot water and scrubbing! Then I disinfected it with some rubbing alcohol. I thought id be able to just pop the paints out =( . I will do a step by step for you later today hun =)


----------



## Fairybelle (Oct 31, 2007)

*Re: My "Oh so that's why i'm broke" make-up collection...*

Your collection is FANTASTIC!!!  I need to be as organized as you!  Thank you for sharing!!!


----------



## BinkysBaby (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: My "Oh so that's why i'm broke" make-up collection...*

Nice collection.


----------



## Jot (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: My "Oh so that's why i'm broke" make-up collection...*

fantastic. love the blushes


----------



## macface (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: My "Oh so that's why i'm broke" make-up collection...*

nice collection


----------



## nunu (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: My "Oh so that's why i'm broke" make-up collection...*

love your collection!


----------



## MisaMayah (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: My "Oh so that's why i'm broke" make-up collection...*

Added pics of my other stuff and MAC eyeshadow palettes!!


----------



## frocher (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: My "Oh so that's why i'm broke" make-up collection...*

Great collection, I love the lip palettes.


----------



## Chloe2277 (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: My "Oh so that's why i'm broke" make-up collection...*

Lovely collection!


----------



## goldenchild (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: My "Oh so that's why i'm broke" make-up collection...*

I love your collection and your traincase!


----------



## cocolette (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: My "Oh so that's why i'm broke" make-up collection...*

lots of good sf'S!


----------



## eowyn797 (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: My "Oh so that's why i'm broke" make-up collection...*

i love those MAC lip palettes you made and yay for Smashbox Highlight! it's a total HG for me too


----------



## Shadow (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: My "Oh so that's why i'm broke" make-up collection...*

very impressive collection!


----------



## Miss_M (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: My "Oh so that's why i'm broke" make-up collection...*

Wow, nice collection...love the traincase too !!


----------



## Hilly (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: My "Oh so that's why i'm broke" make-up collection...*

You have so many nice blushes and shadows!


----------



## CaraAmericana (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: My "Oh so that's why i'm broke" make-up collection...*

[email protected] awesome collection


----------



## AppleDiva (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: My "Oh so that's why i'm broke" make-up collection...*

Very nice collection.  You need more pigments though
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL!!!  (I am teasin', don't want you to be in the poor house!!)


----------



## MisaMayah (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: My "Oh so that's why i'm broke" make-up collection...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AppleDiva* 

 
_Very nice collection. You need more pigments though
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL!!! (I am teasin', don't want you to be in the poor house!!)_

 

GURRRRLLL..omg I do have lots of pigments but they are lost somewhere in my room,lol. I actually have tons more make-up and will need to update these pics once I find them


----------



## Debbie (Nov 14, 2007)

*Re: My "Oh so that's why i'm broke" make-up collection...*

Please tell me you're a PRO member.  Lol..even if you are, I suspect that MAC go after you thinking you're buying it for the world.  

I love your blush collections.  I'm going to apply for a PRO card once the State Board replaces my lost copy of my manicure license...then to the blushes I go!


----------



## MisaMayah (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: My "Oh so that's why i'm broke" make-up collection...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Debbie* 

 
_Please tell me you're a PRO member. Lol..even if you are, I suspect that MAC go after you thinking you're buying it for the world. 

I love your blush collections. I'm going to apply for a PRO card once the State Board replaces my lost copy of my manicure license...then to the blushes I go!_

 
I wish I had a discount card hun! They won't give one to me as i have no professional qualifications =( I taught myself and freelance on the side... Ive been collecting MAC for 4 years now, and I am yet to update these pics cos there's plenty more!!lol


----------



## PRETTYGIRL26 (Nov 16, 2007)

*Re: My "Oh so that's why i'm broke" make-up collection...*

I'm so jealous, this is a nice haul.


----------



## fashioniztah_07 (Nov 21, 2007)

*Re: My "Oh so that's why i'm broke" make-up collection...*

nice collection


----------



## Caramel_QT (Nov 22, 2007)

*Re: My "Oh so that's why i'm broke" make-up collection...*

Beautiful! Beautiful! Everything you own is totally my taste.

Can you tell me what those 3 lipsticks are pictured there? Thanks, again

BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Julzie (Nov 23, 2007)

*Re: My "Oh so that's why i'm broke" make-up collection...*

WOW! Love your collection.

I really love your self-made lipstick palettes! Great idea.


----------



## c00ki312 (Nov 23, 2007)

*Re: My "Oh so that's why i'm broke" make-up collection...*

love the traincase and lipstick idea!
pleez can u name all the e/s in their boxes? the ones above the fluidline pics??? 
thanxxx


----------



## MisaMayah (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: My "Oh so that's why i'm broke" make-up collection...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Caramel_QT* 

 
_Beautiful! Beautiful! Everything you own is totally my taste.

Can you tell me what those 3 lipsticks are pictured there? Thanks, again

BEAUTIFUL!_

 
Thanks sweetie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ok from l-r the lipsticks are Ramblin Rose, Barely Lit and Mocha. All beautiful colours!!


----------



## thelove4tequila (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: My "Oh so that's why i'm broke" make-up collection...*

Nice lip palette! You have alot of goodies I love!!!!! Great collection.


----------



## MisaMayah (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: My "Oh so that's why i'm broke" make-up collection...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *c00ki312* 

 
_love the traincase and lipstick idea!
pleez can u name all the e/s in their boxes? the ones above the fluidline pics??? 
thanxxx_

 
Thank you!!
Clockwise from top left: Romping, Bang on Blue, Going Bananas, Wondergrass, Fab & Flashy. All from the CShock collection and actually much brighter and vivid than in the pics!!


----------



## ChiCindy (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: My "Oh so that's why i'm broke" make-up collection...*

Wow! I love your collection. The lip palettes are gorgeous! What colors are the lipsticks in the last column, all the way to the right? The 3 one from the top (nude color) and the 6th and 7th ones (the last 2 in the column)? Thanks!


----------



## MisaMayah (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: My "Oh so that's why i'm broke" make-up collection...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ChiCindy* 

 
_Wow! I love your collection. The lip palettes are gorgeous! What colors are the lipsticks in the last column, all the way to the right? The 3 one from the top (nude color) and the 6th and 7th ones (the last 2 in the column)? Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you so much =) as requested:
3rd=Peachstock
6th= Honeylove
7th= Myth


----------



## sincola (Nov 26, 2007)

*Re: My "Oh so that's why i'm broke" make-up collection...*






 Ohhh!! I'm drooling all over your makeup collection! It's very nice! And I love your new beauty box a lot!!


----------



## MisaMayah (Dec 4, 2007)

Major update with more pics!! =)


----------



## MisaMayah (Dec 4, 2007)

Major update with more pics!! =)


----------



## MisaMayah (Dec 4, 2007)

Major update with more pics!! =)


----------



## ShexyKristin (Dec 4, 2007)

Your lip collection is great! I've been kind of neglecting getting lipstick/gloss so thats next on my list haha. Keep up the collecting!


----------



## nunu (Dec 4, 2007)

Love it!!!!!!! lol nice title!


----------



## crazeddiva (Dec 5, 2007)

Nice collection


----------



## Weasel (Dec 5, 2007)

awesome collection!
how good are the pop glitterliners? they have some lovely colours but are they any good?


----------



## frocher (Dec 5, 2007)

Your collection is fab, I have the Tokidoki softlights too.


----------



## MisaMayah (Dec 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Weasel* 

 
_awesome collection!
how good are the pop glitterliners? they have some lovely colours but are they any good?_

 
Yeah they're great, IMO they are just as good as Urban Decays!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Dec 6, 2007)

Oh. My. Lordie!   I love your collection!  I only dream about having as many blushes, lipglosses, and eyeshadows as you!  And I'm impresssed you managed to fit it all in one train case!


----------



## nausea (Dec 6, 2007)

wadda lovely traincase! 
the one thing i didnt see was brushes.. 
and u MUST lable ure mac eyeshadow palettes!! really. u do
i cant wait


----------



## fingie (Dec 6, 2007)

I love your collection--esp your MSFs!


----------



## fattycat (Dec 7, 2007)

I'm so impressed !! Love your collection


----------



## labellavita7 (Dec 7, 2007)

Oh my gosh you have so much stuff, I'm jealous I want pretty much all of it haha, what a great collection!


----------



## MACisME (Dec 7, 2007)

wow wa wee wa~ i love the palette and the case!


----------



## MisaMayah (Dec 7, 2007)

Too kind ladies =)


----------



## MisaMayah (Dec 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nausea* 

 
_wadda lovely traincase! 
the one thing i didnt see was brushes.. 
and u MUST lable ure mac eyeshadow palettes!! really. u do
i cant wait
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
ooh..I was dabating whether to add my brushes..I think I will-just for you,lol.

I know, I didn't realise how much time it would take me to do this thread!! A good 4hours!! Crazy...I will label them up soon!


----------



## athenav (Dec 7, 2007)

awsome collection.  How long have you been collecting?


----------



## dreamqueen (Dec 7, 2007)

Awesome collection!!  Love those homemade lip pallettes.


----------



## lvgz (Dec 8, 2007)

i love the lip pallete. i ave a question though. is each circle a whole lipstick?!! or do you only melt half of it?


----------



## MisaMayah (Dec 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *athenav* 

 
_awsome collection. How long have you been collecting?_

 
Thank you! I got my first MAC product 7 years ago. But most of my collection has been bought in the last 3 years, especially this year


----------



## MisaMayah (Dec 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lvgz* 

 
_i love the lip pallete. i ave a question though. is each circle a whole lipstick?!! or do you only melt half of it?_

 
It's actually just over half of the entire lipstick, basically all the part that shows when you screw it all the way up. I was able to make 2 lip palettes from each lipstick and the paint pans are pretty big!

That was cool as I ended up with a palette for work and one for myself. AND lots of B2M =)


----------



## palegirlsrule (Dec 8, 2007)

Sweet fancy Moses that is quite a lot of MAC! Congrats!!


----------



## MisaMayah (Dec 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *palegirlsrule* 

 
_Sweet fancy Moses that is quite a lot of MAC! Congrats!!_

 






why..thank you thank you...


----------



## c00ki312 (Dec 18, 2007)

did you get the pigment samples from the stores? if so, where and are they ok with giving samples or a bit iffy with it? coz the high street ken store gave me the stingiest sample of mineralize satinfinish...


----------



## MisaMayah (Dec 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *c00ki312* 

 
_did you get the pigment samples from the stores? if so, where and are they ok with giving samples or a bit iffy with it? coz the high street ken store gave me the stingiest sample of mineralize satinfinish..._

 
No they are my own, I sell pigment samples. I've only ever got a sample of base light paint, to be honest I always forget they are available. If you ask for samples when you're buying a few things and go to the same MAC store/Same MA so they get familiar with your face they should be alright.


----------



## Switz1880 (Dec 19, 2007)

I love you collection!  The lip palettes are especially cool and I also love how it's all so neat.  This may sound dumb, but how do you use a lip brush on your lipsticks in the palette without leaving a dent or mark?


----------



## MsCocoa (Dec 19, 2007)

Wow amazing collection, that Nouba powder looks really nice hmmm.


----------



## glam8babe (Dec 19, 2007)

you know that 'pop' sparkle sauce.. what do you use it for? can you use it for pigments etc? x PM ME!!


----------



## Saints (Dec 19, 2007)

Wow, very nice collection


----------



## totalblizz (Dec 21, 2007)

Very nice


----------



## ZoZo (Dec 21, 2007)

wooow, very huge collection.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Dec 22, 2007)

Nice Collection!  What shade of Nouba powder is that?


----------



## BinkysBaby (Dec 22, 2007)

You have a sick collection!!!


----------



## MisaMayah (Dec 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Switz1880* 

 
_I love you collection! The lip palettes are especially cool and I also love how it's all so neat. This may sound dumb, but how do you use a lip brush on your lipsticks in the palette without leaving a dent or mark?_

 
Sorry i'm not quite sure what you mean!


----------



## puncturedskirt (Dec 23, 2007)

You have an incredible stash!


----------



## Babylard (Dec 28, 2007)

lovely collection.
when you have time and label the eyeshadows, please pm me and let me know!  the colours are pretty and i would love to purchase some if i just knew what they were! <3


----------



## MisaMayah (Dec 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_Nice Collection! What shade of Nouba powder is that?_

 
thanks =) It is their Brown tan powder in shade No.10


----------



## mac-cakes (Dec 31, 2007)

love it so much!!!
thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## mac-cakes (Dec 31, 2007)

love it so much!!!
thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## nelkie (Jan 4, 2008)

you have a great collection!


----------



## MisaMayah (Jan 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mac-cakes* 

 
_love it so much!!!
thanks for sharing!!!_

 
OMG are you the lady from Pursebuzz??! =)


----------



## MisaMayah (Jan 4, 2008)

Updated with pics of my brushes, I know i've been slacking and haven't done it yet..will be done sometime next week =)


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Jan 5, 2008)

Oh my.. I'm so jealous!


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Jan 5, 2008)

MACtastic collection!!!!!!


----------



## jessicalovesmac (Jan 6, 2008)

Wow! you must be a highlighting fool with all those MSFs and Shimmerbricks. Very nice.


----------



## AmyMarie (Jan 9, 2008)

I freakin' LOVE your collection!


----------



## nunu (Jan 14, 2008)

love the brushes!! GOSH has some nice brushes as well! I bought 3 from them today: an eyeshadow flulf brush, a crease brush (love it is soo good for defining the outer v!) and brow shaping one. I am also addicted to barry m dazzle dust! I bought 4 today, i have 12 in total now!


----------



## rbella (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## Kuuipo (Jan 15, 2008)

Holy Mother of God!!! Fantastic collection and fabulous taste in lip products. I think if I died and went to heaven, thats what it would look like.


----------



## frocher (Jan 15, 2008)

,,,,


----------



## MisaMayah (Jan 15, 2008)

Aww thank you ladies =) Although it does need another updat


----------



## MisaMayah (Jan 15, 2008)

*update soon!!


----------



## MisaMayah (Jan 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_love the brushes!! GOSH has some nice brushes as well! I bought 3 from them today: an eyeshadow flulf brush, a crease brush (love it is soo good for defining the outer v!) and brow shaping one. I am also addicted to barry m dazzle dust! I bought 4 today, i have 12 in total now!_

 
LOL..gotta have the right tools!!! lol, I know you should've seen me in Topshop at the Barry M counter! I actually got half of it form Superdrug when they had like a 3 for £10 offer?? something like that, plus I had a 10% on top =)


----------



## christineeee_ (Apr 8, 2008)

great collection!!


----------



## melliquor (Apr 9, 2008)

Love the glosses.  Great collection.


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Apr 10, 2008)

its beautiful!!! thanks for sharing


----------



## ClareBear86 (Apr 12, 2008)

totally loving your collection


----------



## elongreach (Apr 13, 2008)

Great Collection!


----------

